# Recommend me a torch



## Guest (Nov 29, 2009)

Any suggestions for an affordable A/O torch setup? Thinking about getting back into it...


----------



## Smokebikes (Feb 2, 2008)

"Affordable"................http://www.tractorsupply.com/victor-oxy-acetylene-welding-and-cutting-tote-torch-kit-3862540


----------



## Hubcap Cycles (Sep 6, 2009)

I have a medium sized Smith torch package kit that I love. Not the jewelers kit. It has the knobs above your hands. I tried to find it on ebay with no luck. I think I had $350 in it, with the smallest cylinders. If you plan to do a lot of work, you will want the regulators that fit the larger cylinders.
Cheers,
Hub
http://hubcapcycles.com


----------



## coconinocycles (Sep 23, 2006)

this is my daily hammer: http://www.victortorch.com/torch handles/100FC torch handle.htm i have some of the teeny torches, too {four in all?} but i have big hands & braze whole frames at once. if one of these gets hot you have overheated the braze already, IMO. i fly Smth regs.........


----------



## unterhausen (Sep 28, 2008)

Get a Smith AW1A or a Victor J28. If you can talk the dealer into trading the cutting attachment for welding tips, ESAB sells a combo kit with their W200. That might save you money over either the smith or Victor. I got a quote for the kit: 558005266 Prest-O-Lite GT-200 Welding & Cutting Outfit $335.00
The ESAB is very similar in weight and design to the other small "aircraft" style torches.

(edited because I always get the 1 and the w backwards in AW1A)


----------



## rocwandrer (Oct 19, 2008)

unterhausen said:


> Get a Smith A1WA or a Victor J28. If you can talk the dealer into trading the cutting attachment for welding tips, ESAB sells a combo kit with their W200. That might save you money over either the smith or Victor. I got a quote for the kit: 558005266 Prest-O-Lite GT-200 Welding & Cutting Outfit $335.00
> The ESAB is very similar in weight and design to the other small "aircraft" style torches.


I've got the AW1A and previously had a no-name, bottom of the barrel, victor style reg setup. No relevant experience with anything else, so my recommendation carries little weight, but:

The $70 including cutting torch, regs, etc did not have flashback arrestors. It did the job fine for several years, then a hose went bad, there was fire, and it suddenly wasn't worth the savings. If you can't afford the safety stuff with the torch, you can't afford the torch. So spend $120 for that $70 torch and regulator set by getting the safety gear.

The cost difference to go with the AW1A (setup for acetylene) isn't justified by the improvement, in that the cheap torch worked fine, but the AW1A is an awesome torch leaving me wanting nothing more. If you go this route, start with a 205 non-interchange tip if you can't buy a range to start with. Don't waste your money on the single tip/multi-nozzle tip junk. Again, spend the money for the safety stuff before extra tips and kevlar hoses, etc.

A note on Propane, since I'm typing and I tried it out (The AWIA can be had with a dual fuel regulator, and two different gas specific tips). I had the propane setup with OTS tips and a custom tip from "Freddy". The OTS propane tips were bad, the custom Freddy tip was worse. The problem wasn't not enough heat, although that was annoying (needed huge tips to get enough heat without too high a gas velocity). The problem was it was unpredictable. The pricing at my local welding supply place was better than I paid, and the customer service is way better. The O-A setup AW1A with kevlar hoses


----------



## Francis Buxton (Apr 2, 2004)

I don't have a welding shop in town that carries Smith, so I went with an all Victor setup. I love the J-28. I found the J-100 with standard hoses a little ''clunky" for me. I kept knocking the gas knob with the heel of my hand until someone gave me a little tip - set it up with the nozzle facing "backwards" so that the knobs face down when you're working. That helped, but what really helped me was switching to a J-28 and kevlar hoses. It's almost like using a pencil it's so light. You don't need two-stage regulators during you learning period, IMHO.

Rocwander is right, get the backflow valves at the torch and the flame arrestors at the regs. No need to burn your house down.


----------



## zank (May 19, 2005)

I've been using my Meco Midget for many years. I love it. The small torch combined with the ultra light weight hose makes long brazing sessions a breeze.

https://www.tinmantech.com/html/meco_midget_torch.php
https://www.tinmantech.com/html/welding_hoses.php

With regulators, it'll cost you between 350 and 400 bucks. But it's a great tool.


----------



## unterhausen (Sep 28, 2008)

I learned on a huge WWII surplus torch. It was as long as my forearm with a regular welding tip on it and weighed a lot. I built at least 6 frames with that torch. When I was building full time, the torch I was supplied was no bigger than the AW1A, and that was a good thing. I gave my torch away when having O/A around wasn't possible. Just before I bought my AW1A, I tried out a J100, and I thought it was too heavy. The AW1A is expensive, but I'd really hate to buy a $250 kit and then turn around and decide to buy a torch I liked. I think the ESAB kit might work out pretty well, I lucked into the AW1A and didn't bother.


----------

